# Raketa Baikonur



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

Quite recently Raketa introduced Baikonur, "model which opens a new line of cosmic watches". It was written, that Russian cosmonaut Sergei Kirikalev took part in development of this watch. Watch is available with stainless steel bracelet, leather or silicone strap.















Movement: Raketa automatic
Crystal: sapphire
Case: 43 x 13,5 mm
Water resistant: 20 ATM
Bezel: solar compass, titanium

Raketa prices are now over the top. EUR 1000 and more for any 24h model in production.

Some posters


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

It's a nice looking watch, but 1000+ Euros nice? I don't know much about modern raketas, but that seems like a lot.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gradient (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicest modern 24h Raketa, imo - gorgeous. 1000 Euros??? Looks more like a 300 Euro value but what do I know.


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

During the "modern" time Raketa - since 2010 - no 24h model was so cheap as 300 €. The price level was about € 450 - 500. The prices went significantly higher when Raketa introduced automatic movement. 

One of my favourite Raketa is Polar. The price was steady € 575 in the years 2011-2015.
Polar Avtomat appeared in 2016, for € 753.
Today 2017 is Polar Avtomat € 1000.

There was some upgrade - automatic instead of manual hand wind, sapphire crystal instead of mineral crystal. But nothing but the price was upgraded in 2017


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

After reading some short reviews in Russian sites, browsing many times through Raketa website, I can say - alea iacta est - Baikonur is a good watch and I'm gonna buy one. It can take days, weeks or months, but the die is cast.

Yes, the price is high. But it looks damn good, maybe the best 24h watch by Raketa ever. And interesting news - Raketa is shipping all the watches free from Paris, France. That means quicker shipping and no VAT or customs taxes inside EU. Big deal.


----------



## Steve24h (May 5, 2015)

I like it - if it was a bit cheaper I'd probably get one! I like a lot of the russian watches like some of the Vostok GMTs (K39?) too bad those are not 'purist'...


----------



## TOPAZ (Jul 11, 2015)

Yes - it looks damn good. Just my style !
But actually out off my financial limits.

all the best, Michael
:-(


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Afka,
Did you end up buying one of these?


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Would love to see some real photos of the watch and gauge if it's worth the price tag. It looks stunningly beautiful on render image.


----------



## Mouse_at_Large (Sep 15, 2015)

It's a matter of personal taste, but I prefer my 24 hour watch to have a fully 24 hour numbered dial a la Glycine purist style. YMMV.


----------



## lovedeep (Jul 24, 2017)

It is a nice looking watch.


----------



## bank222 (Feb 24, 2017)

Definitely not a cheap piece. But looks killer! I think I prefer the one with the leather strap. I'd pick one up if it was a little cheaper.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

I wonder what kind of bezel is that?


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

Thirdgenbird said:


> Afka,
> Did you end up buying one of these?


Not yet. I hope to get it next month.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Afka said:


> Not yet. I hope to get it next month.


I would love a through review and pictures. I'm really digging it but it's a bit more than I want to spend on an unknown.


----------

